# [Question] S3 with 4.3, screwed on rooting?



## Mudokon (Apr 17, 2012)

Just wanted to clarify a quick dum-dum question:

I have Verizon S3 with latest OTA 4.3 update.

That means I have Knox.

That means I can't put any non-TouchWiz Rom onto my phone.

This is due to Knox, it will fry my phone and brick it also if I try to back-flash 4.1.

I can saferoot and dual boot a TouchWiz Rom but thats it.

This is what I've gathered from various post but JUST wanted to make sure I had it right.

Thanks!


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

The development section is for ROM, kernel, and MOD release threads by developers only. General info, help and Q&A thread belong in the general forum, to which this thread has been moved.


----------



## Mudokon (Apr 17, 2012)

Ah thanks!


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

You are welcome, and you are mostly correct with what you said in the OP. Knox is from Samsung simply trips a fuse which indicates you have modified your phone in some way. The locked down bootloader is from Verizon and that is what is preventing you from being able to flash back to 4.1 or flash any custom ROMs. The only option you have is to root with saferoot then use safestrap to dual boot only 4.3 TW based custom ROMs. No more AOSP ROMs for you. You can read up on it here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2639337


----------



## Mudokon (Apr 17, 2012)

Excellent, thank you for the full reply!


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

You can now root even if you took the OTA up to NC1:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2784249


----------

